# Any tips for breeding petrochromis



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi petrochromis owners, I'm relatively new to petrochromis and never had a spawn occur yet. Any sure fire way(s) to get these guys to spawn? I've tried heavy feedings, water changes and patience etc. But is there a prescribed way? Please let me know what works for you, thanks.


----------



## SULLY1000 (Aug 23, 2003)

What kind/# of petro's do you have?


----------



## LED (Aug 3, 2003)

The only thing I have heard that seems consistent for them to spawn is a BIG tank. That seems to come up a lot. Sounds like to me a 250G tank seems to be the minimum size I have heard of successful spawns taking place in. It does happen in smaller tanks to be sure, but BIGGER is better when you are talking these fish. Probably because they are a larger fish of course.


----------



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello I currently own 6 WC (2M/4F) orthognatus tricolor mvuna about 4-5" in a 90 gallon with trophs. Agression is minimal (for petros) and they eat quite a lot 2/day. I've had them for about 6 months and no breeding yet.

I can't keep a 250 gallon, the largest I have is a 6 foot (135 gallon) but full of large frontosas so don't dare mix them.

Any ideas??


----------



## LED (Aug 3, 2003)

Like I stated....I am sure they probably do spawn in smaller tanks. I have just heard of the successful spawns taking place in BIG tanks. There may be no way to simulate tank size how they need it. It doesn't sound like water quality is the hitch point to me. Otherwise you could over filter and make the tank seem to contain a larger water volume with crystal clear water. But, it sounded like to me you needed more physical space for the females to get away and hide from male aggression. Big caves, lots of rocks, etc. Maybe if you had some really nice items for aquascaping you could partition the tank off into several areas each with a good hiding spot for females. Just a thought. Sully might have some input. I know he has Petros right now. Not sure if he has had any action or not. Thinking someone mentioned that he had his in a 180G or something like that. Good luck.


----------

